# Planex users



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

So I'm thinking about purchasing the auto clean vac and Planex but it's a huge investment for just replacing my pole sander but I have a few questions for people who use it on larger projects.

1-what grit of paper? I don't leave much so something that takes a little off and leaves a nice Finnish. To put inperpective I use 180 foam back and lightly sand with my pole. 

2-how is it for wear on your body. It doesn't look light, does it really support its weight when suctioned on the wall/ceiling?

3-is the hose long enough? Does working at 9'+ ceilings mean you have to keep the vac close to you at all times. (If I don't purchase the backpack and pole, so I'll be on stilts for sanding 9' ceilings) 

4-compared to pole sanding does it take anylonger to complete the pole sanding stage?

Any input would be great


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Why only look at the planex? A porter cable does a fine job of sanding with a vac. Around here we have people that only hang, only finish, and only sand. Nobody has a planex... period. Sanded a job today with my PC in someone's house. Not a speck of dust....basic PC with a cheap Lowe's vacuum.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Geoff,

I would be happy to help. We offer 5 packs of Festool abrasives, mix and match any way you like. We can put together a package to help you save time, effort and money. Call or email me.

Brad Kennedy
[email protected]
905 761 1002


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Geoff1234 said:


> So I'm thinking about purchasing the auto clean vac and Planex but it's a huge investment for just replacing my pole sander but I have a few questions for people who use it on larger projects. 1-what grit of paper? I don't leave much so something that takes a little off and leaves a nice Finnish. To put inperpective I use 180 foam back and lightly sand with my pole. 2-how is it for wear on your body. It doesn't look light, does it really support its weight when suctioned on the wall/ceiling? 3-is the hose long enough? Does working at 9'+ ceilings mean you have to keep the vac close to you at all times. (If I don't purchase the backpack and pole, so I'll be on stilts for sanding 9' ceilings) 4-compared to pole sanding does it take anylonger to complete the pole sanding stage? Any input would be great


1- I use 220 & 240 grit from festool. (from CSR Building Supplies ). I really like Jost discs and use them where I need to be fussy but they clog up quickly with fibre when sanding screws. I will pull the disc off and use vac hose to clean the disc. 
2- you will develop a different set of muscles to use the planex. But this goes in hand with #4. Sanding is WAY faster. It is very adjustable but you still have to move fast or it will take off too much mud. You may even find that it speeds up your finish coat because you know that the planex will make those ridges, lap marks etc. disappear without any extra effort. 
3- I just today sanded out a large commercial ceiling 10' 8" high. On 40" stilts with one handle extension removed for ease of use. The Ct-36 follows you like an obedient dog with the hose provided. I first thought I would need longer hose cause I have almost 20' with my PorterCable. Just tangles more. 
I have both sanders : porter cable is lighter and sucks up dust better but is much more awkward to use because of its long handle and stiffer neck design. 
Planex can easily get into little closets or be extended to reach higher ceilings and walls. Sometimes I take the whole unit up on the scaffold when sanding high cathedrals.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> 1- I use 220 & 240 grit from festool. (from CSR Building Supplies ). I really like Jost discs and use them where I need to be fussy but they clog up quickly with fibre when sanding screws. I will pull the disc off and use vac hose to clean the disc.
> 2- you will develop a different set of muscles to use the planex. But this goes in hand with #4. Sanding is WAY faster. It is very adjustable but you still have to move fast or it will take off too much mud. You may even find that it speeds up your finish coat because you know that the planex will make those ridges, lap marks etc. disappear without any extra effort.
> 3- I just today sanded out a large commercial ceiling 10' 8" high. On 40" stilts with one handle extension removed for ease of use. The Ct-36 follows you like an obedient dog with the hose provided. I first thought I would need longer hose cause I have almost 20' with my PorterCable. Just tangles more.
> I have both sanders : porter cable is lighter and sucks up dust better but is much more awkward to use because of its long handle and stiffer neck design.
> Planex can easily get into little closets or be extended to reach higher ceilings and walls. Sometimes I take the whole unit up on the scaffold when sanding high cathedrals.


That is where you need one of these. :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Very cool Gaz. Dang I got an extra PC laying around. I can hack that bad boy up


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is easily done, TF. You will just have to find someone that can make a cable up that suits the new length.


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

D A Drywall said:


> Geoff1234 said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm thinking about purchasing the auto clean vac and Planex but it's a huge investment for just replacing my pole sander but I have a few questions for people who use it on larger projects. 1-what grit of paper? I don't leave much so something that takes a little off and leaves a nice Finnish. To put inperpective I use 180 foam back and lightly sand with my pole. 2-how is it for wear on your body. It doesn't look light, does it really support its weight when suctioned on the wall/ceiling? 3-is the hose long enough? Does working at 9'+ ceilings mean you have to keep the vac close to you at all times. (If I don't purchase the backpack and pole, so I'll be on stilts for sanding 9' ceilings) 4-compared to pole sanding does it take anylonger to complete the pole sanding stage? Any input would be great
> ...



How long does one sanding disk last you on a typical Finnish sanding job?


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

gazman said:


> D A Drywall said:
> 
> 
> > 1- I use 220 & 240 grit from festool. (from CSR Building Supplies ). I really like Jost discs and use them where I need to be fussy but they clog up quickly with fibre when sanding screws. I will pull the disc off and use vac hose to clean the disc.
> ...


That is very cool

Do you use your p/c for larger new jobs or just bring it out when your In a Reno/ smaller jobs. I know the Planex is quite an investment and the p/c is a bit more affordable.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Geoff1234 said:


> That is very cool
> 
> Do you use your p/c for larger new jobs or just bring it out when your In a Reno/ smaller jobs. I know the Planex is quite an investment and the p/c is a bit more affordable.


The PC gets plenty of use, I won't sand without it.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

View attachment 30626


I usually ruin a disc before I wear one out. Metal electrical boxes sticking out just a bit are the problem. I have managed to use just one for a 2000 sq. foot house. The Jost aren't cheap but the grit lasts pretty long.


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

i bought 2 2nd hand porter cables and a vac for $50 a few months ago, they needed some love, new bearings in heads and new cords, cost me $170 to get both repaired, still have a slight vibration in the head but will do till i can afford a giraffe or similiar, 
i use it all the time, on small jobs and whole houses, i hate getting covered in dust!!
even for small jobs like a bathroom, its easier, quicker, less dust to sweep up and i dont get covered in dust!!
well worth the investment!!
krem


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Finish and send out a porter cable it's awesome I could be the motor is on the other end it helps to even it out I am a female about five-eight and we won't see the weights I think I'm a pretty strong woman Ted it's not even like that it's really heavy after about 20 minutes of doing the ceiling but I also do a lot of residential work a sub for a roofing company and a lot of them are upscale home and these people are very picky about the Dust I love my Porter-Cable I purchased one from the Home Depot where they have the rental tools to get a lot of my equipment there it's refurbished when I was just starting out I got my texture Machine, Porter Cable sander, pressure washer, small Graco spray rig, ive gotten quite a bit of equipment there and has never given me any problems. Big thing is always cleaning and properly caring for your equipment..2nd thing to do is get the hook up with somebody that works in the rental department at your local Home Depot...😉

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am not very happy with my vac from festool and hardly use it...I can't say what I have but would buy a bosh vac for half the price and the sander is very heavy but I like the workout


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, planex is over priced. Probably good for small renovation jobs but not for a full time professional. Doesn't collect any more dust than a PC with a cheap Lowe's vac


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

thefinisher said:


> Yep, planex is over priced. Probably good for small renovation jobs but not for a full time professional. Doesn't collect any more dust than a PC with a cheap Lowe's vac


My festool vac kept shutting down so it went back but I used the planex for years.

I can guarantee you that no sander on the market can eat as much compound per minute as the festool sander. It's monster efficient and never slows down on the wall. 

Whether your able to get the best out of it is another story but the machine is not at fault if you can't.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

My Sanders regularly sand over 2000 sheets a week.. guess what they use. They said the planex isn't as good. To heavy, not as flexible, and broke quicker. Not to mention more expensive to fix. I have mentioned this before... the festoon vac can do a good job but it's pointless to have too much suction. I get zero dust coming out of my PC using a Lowe's vac with a bag in it. Even the planex can't help but dust up when coming on or off mud. I have tried it and didn't care for it or its price tag. It has some nice features but it's way over priced for similar performance. Have yet to see a sander using one yet.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

thefinisher said:


> My Sanders regularly sand over 2000 sheets a week.. guess what they use. They said the planex isn't as good. To heavy, not as flexible, and broke quicker. Not to mention more expensive to fix. I have mentioned this before... the festoon vac can do a good job but it's pointless to have too much suction. I get zero dust coming out of my PC using a Lowe's vac with a bag in it. Even the planex can't help but dust up when coming on or off mud. I have tried it and didn't care for it or its price tag. It has some nice features but it's way over priced for similar performance. Have yet to see a sander using one yet.


Operator unfamiliarity! Not the product..

All the various types require 'getting used too'. The festool sander is better by design. To get the benefit though you have to learn how to use it rather than just use the exact same technique you did with the last sander you had.

I could sand a good 500 square meters a hour with it... Regularly did 2000 meters a day with it ( my weeks sanding tbh) for 7 + years and only issue I had was wear and tear but not failures.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion Atomic, but I disagree. I find that the balance of the festool is wrong, too heavy in the head. The weight of the tool is not the problem but where that weight is situated. Plus when I sand the walls i like to have my hand right up near the head, it gives better control. But this is not possible with the planex.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

gazman said:


> Thanks for your opinion Atomic, but I disagree. I find that the balance of the festool is wrong, too heavy in the head. The weight of the tool is not the problem but where that weight is situated. Plus when I sand the walls i like to have my hand right up near the head, it gives better control. But this is not possible with the planex.


Yea I understand that, like I said it requires different techniques but critically by design it offers the potential for greater efficiency and productivity. 

The extra weight ( I am not physically strong) can be a good thing on walls, for stability reasons as well as the advantage linked to momentum. You just need to learn how to use this intelligently. 

On ceilings it's another story, I was ok on normal height stuff 2.3-2.4 meters but high ceilings were a bitch. They combat that by the suction being able to 'take the weight' by sticking the head onto the ceiling but in practice this is not the case imo. 

If you had to reach over away from your body on a ceiling.. Not pleasant lol but I am not that strong. 

I can see why people don't get on with it, but by design it's better for my applications at least, Sanding regular height houses . 

The portacable is hideously compromised by design but it's light and it's what your all used to.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm loving my Planex. I don't ever have to be 100% dust free so I'm ok. I wasn't expecting any different.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Its easy to say your happy with it..but if you ever try other brands and there just as good or better and you spend twice the amount it's not good


----------



## Geoff1234 (May 15, 2016)

Well I took the plunge and got the Planex and a/c vac set. Made the mistake of not having the pad kit for the first half of sanding but once I put the pad kit on it was a dream. It is something I am getting used to I think it will take a few houses but I find it easier on the body (yes it is heavy) no more eye goobers and dusty ears, but you Just have to guide it along. As for other brands i guess I'll never know I still have a long time in this trade so the cost will be absorbed for many years. I love the festool vac and attachments I also do a lot of Finnish carpentry and it will add to my dust collection for my other tools as well, no more expensive bags and clogged filters. 

Now I want to know what people are using for "dustless" sponge sanding?


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

Geoff1234 said:


> Well I took the plunge and got the Planex and a/c vac set. Made the mistake of not having the pad kit for the first half of sanding but once I put the pad kit on it was a dream. It is something I am getting used to I think it will take a few houses but I find it easier on the body (yes it is heavy) no more eye goobers and dusty ears, but you Just have to guide it along. As for other brands i guess I'll never know I still have a long time in this trade so the cost will be absorbed for many years. I love the festool vac and attachments I also do a lot of Finnish carpentry and it will add to my dust collection for my other tools as well, no more expensive bags and clogged filters.
> 
> Now I want to know what people are using for "dustless" sponge sanding?


Yes you need the interface pad, the jost sanding disc also work well.

Basically the faster you move the head to more effective it is, it won't slow down on the wall like the other brands. The extra torque and consistent high head rotation means you can effectively use a higher grit paper! The festool will still be very effective. 

The only restriction to productivity is the guy using it, unlike all the other sanders on the market. 

Be sure to change the suction mode when going for walls to ceilings, this helps with ease of use and saves strain on your vac... ( the slide on the end of the head) 

Enjoy!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Have the planex system, porta cable and Flex Girraffe.

Planex is great for texture removal but too slow for regular sanding when compared to the other two ( PC speed on 3.5 and flex on 4 ) head articulation is best on festool.

Really liking the Flex ge5. Most comfortable of the lot and due to the slight head tilt, better suited for ceilings than the pc...but the butt end needs to be elevated away more on walls. Hate the glitchy trigger lock.

PC gets the job done but is backup to the Flex.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi.... A less expensive (but not necessarily inferior) sander is the Flex Giraffe. This excellent sander has just been released into the North American market. I do believe CSR does (or will soon) carry the Flex sanders.


----------



## Miquel (Jun 21, 2016)

Great for popcorn ceilings. Bought it at the Ames store in Toronto two months back.


----------

